# DTG Customer support



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Those of you who have needed to use customer support for your dtg machines. What company did you buy from, which machine did you buy, and are you happy that you bought your machine, or if able to do it over, would you buy from a different company?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I bought my machine from SWF westcoast office in anahiem. I bought the HM1 I am really happy with customer support and I would definately purchase further equipment from them, probably will in a coupe of years as eventually I would like to get an embroidery machine


----------



## vinstr (Nov 5, 2007)

Equipment Zone in N.J. - THE BEST customer support by far!! I did not even buy my tjets through them and they have helped me and many other t-jeters out time and time again. I would 100% recommend them and I will use them for all future purchases: Equipment Zone - The Screen Printing and Digital Printing Equipment Source


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

We bought ours (Brother)from Rich Salverson at Garstons in Rochester. As far as technical help, we havent needed any. But we bought from Rich, because we have dealt with him and his company before, he made us feel confident in our choices. So I would certainly buy from them again.

Another company I would feel comfortable buying from would be direct2shirt. We met Allan at a tradeshow in Indianapolis, and was wonderfully helpful.


----------



## anajetuser (Sep 28, 2007)

I bought Anajet, what a mistake. Sales was not completly honest, support tries, but they are so new they can mis-lead you very quickly. Machine does not preform as good as others I have followed. They just do not stand behind the machine 100 %.


----------



## PinkFreud (Mar 8, 2007)

*Us Screen*

I think good customer support is the most important consideration when buying a digital printer since all the machines make the same end product in a simialr way at similar prices....I am partial to US Screen cause I have T-Jets but they clearly have the most technicians and the longest service hours....They even have technical hours on saturday and sunday AND if I am not mistaken they have a 24 hour emergency service.....I hear they will soon have a service where a T-Jet tech guy will actually move into your house or garage and work on your machine on demand......Its called "Live-in Technician"
.seriously though the support at US Screen rules


----------



## mk162 (Sep 24, 2007)

We bought a Brother, from Brother. I've never called tech support. Maybe a quick email with a question about why something works the way it does or maybe to make some changes with the machine. I would not hesitate to buy a Brother again.

Also, not to knock SWF, but their service didn't treat us the right way at first. The tech that did the install on our embroidery machine wasn't familiar with it. We had to have another tech come out and train us again. I really wasn't impressed.

To be honest though, the embroidery machine is pretty awesome though!


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

I bought a Flexi-Jet long model. 

First I drove up to the area reps house, checked it out, decided I liked it, so I bought one. 

When the machine arrived, I could not get it running properly, so I called him up. We both downloaded a trial version of a program so that everything was the same on both ends. He walked me through everything! Keep in mind that this wasnt DDM, but the area rep. I have not had a problem since.

We also have a user forum. That does not replace customer support, but it is really nice to be able to contact users and work on solutions to problems together. For some reason, I would still rather go there than to contact DDM if anything were to go wrong.


----------



## Attitudes (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep, support from ddm/allamerican has been Craptacular!  

There are three bright lights to my Flexi ownership.:

1. The Flexi-jet was manufactured properly in the first place. Kudos to Belquette!

2. The forums, though they are not tech support (No matter WHO tells you it is) has been very supportive and helpful.

3. The bright future for independent dtg tech support companies.

Don


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

Attitudes said:


> 3. The bright future for independent dtg tech support companies.
> 
> Don


I have to agree that there is definitely a growing place in the market for an independent tech support provider- 

This industry is getting mature enough to have many machines in the field that are no longer under warranty and might benefit from alternative tech support/ repair options.

Michele


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

I've had excellent tech support and responsiveness from Anajet. When I was first learing, I even had late night/early morning service to solve an issue I was having. The company really seems to care about my business. So far, it's been top notch


----------



## SuddenUrge (Mar 26, 2007)

Wow, who would have thought this thread would've turn into this. >.<
On the other hand between my T-Jet3 and T-Jet2 I've had great success with them and every time I've had an issue between Equipment Zone and US Screen they've been able to help me out with just about everything that I've come across. (to bring the thread back on track)


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

SuddenUrge said:


> Wow, who would have thought this thread would've turn into this. >.<
> On the other hand between my T-Jet3 and T-Jet2 I've had great success with them and every time I've had an issue between Equipment Zone and US Screen they've been able to help me out with just about everything that I've come across. (to bring the thread back on track)


This is why I created this thread in the first place. Not to have it hijaked by one bad customer relations issue.


----------



## adawg2252 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Us Screen*



PinkFreud said:


> AND if I am not mistaken they have a 24 hour emergency service


You are correct! You have to "qualify" for 24 hour emergency service but it's not that difficult. If you can't find an answer on their forums, you can't print at all and you have a job due within (i think)24 hours or less, you qualify.

They are top notch. I spent two hours fixing a T-Jet Blazer and they helped me through step by step the whole way until I was finished.

I also got great tips from the support dept when I called to ask about print modes and making my TJet as fast as possible (spooling, printer settings, etc.)

U.S. Screen does have a great support dept, but I can't say that other companies don't. I just don't own their machines so I have no experience.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Thread note:* T-ShirtForums is a friendly discussion forum for the t-shirt industry. It is not a place for flame wars and personal debates. We are here to help one another. 

Please do not sidetrack a member's thread with personal debates and offtopic flamewars. 

Some posts have been removed from this thread. Please take the personal debates "off board" via email/PM so as not to detract from people trying to get help here.

If you have questions about the posts, please contact me directly via Private Message or email.​


----------



## AJU (Sep 29, 2007)

anajetuser said:


> I bought Anajet, what a mistake. Sales was not completly honest, support tries, but they are so new they can mis-lead you very quickly. Machine does not preform as good as others I have followed. They just do not stand behind the machine 100 %.


First I have ever heard about somebosy not getting support. Did you buy it from AnaJet in Costa Mesa, CA. Or did you purchase from a Dealer.


----------



## Attitudes (Oct 3, 2007)

AJU,

While I can appreciate the “size of the fight in the dog”.
I gotta ask, at the risk of sounding like I’m beating a dead horse.

Dave who? What company? Who are you affiliated with?

Sorry,  but we need a little bit more than your first name down there.
For that information, that’s why it says “You can call me:” in the left hand column

And to the original person who posted, come back.
I’d like to see somebody receive some satisfaction. 

Don


----------



## AJU (Sep 29, 2007)

Attitudes said:


> AJU,
> 
> While I can appreciate the “size of the fight in the dog”.
> I gotta ask, at the risk of sounding like I’m beating a dead horse.
> ...


You can call me Dave, and I will call you Don. And the original person that made the posting will hopefully come back and we will get to the bottom of there accusations. I am the co-founder of AnaJet. Dave La Vita


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

Don,

Your machine is still warranted. Your warranty expires in April '08. I understand you use a 3rd party for support/repairs. Just wanted to remind you that you have a 1 year warranty and that there are advantages still to be had.

Kevin


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Thread note:* more posts were removed from this thread.

Please don't sidetrack the thread with back and forth comments directed at other users. If you want to contact a user about something that was posted, please click on their username and send them a *Private Message*.

Private message is a great way to follow up with a one person to offer support, exchange contact information, etc.

This thread is now closed. Hopefully the original poster got a chance to get some good feedback on their question.​


----------

